# Eye Color Poll



## aloewen429 (Sep 28, 2010)

Just doing this for sheer curiosity. What's your eye color? Mine is green. I think I got all of them down. If I missed an eye color please tell me.


----------



## Ormazd (Jan 26, 2010)

what about multiple colours? E.G. yellow to green to blue

And I think there was another poll of this type somewhere.


----------



## Maravillosa (Jan 29, 2011)

Ormazd said:


> what about multiple colours? E.G. yellow to green to blue
> 
> And I think there was another poll of this type somewhere.




i wonder too... mine are hazel but of course they change colors


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

My eyes change colour as well so it's pretty hard to label them. I would say they are moody grey with amounts of yellow though.


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

My whole family has blue eyes, but I do know someone with heterochromia. :


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

Hazel. Blue ring, green iris with splashes of brown and yellow closer to the pupil.


----------



## pageofadiary (Jan 3, 2011)

Black - Dark Brown


----------



## chaeriean (Jan 18, 2011)

mine are gray


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Mine are dark blue with greenish rings around the pupils.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Really really really dark brown.

People often confuse it as black. But under bright light its obviously brown.


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

They're as brown as brown can get.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

blue.......


----------



## trustus (Feb 1, 2011)

Maravillosa said:


> i wonder too... mine are hazel but of course they change colors


Common misconception.. Eyes don't change color(and not depending on mood). Different colors(eyeshadows, clothing) make different colors in your eyes stick out, making them appear to change color. Or, eyes can sometime change color with age(usually in hazel eyes).

For example: if I wear darker pinks, my eyes appear mostly green. Dark browns make them look gold, light brown makes them look more brown. And blue's can make my blue pop out 

Boyfriend calls me "tie-dye eyes". I have dark blue rims, and a mix of brown, gold, and green in the rest.


----------



## Psychosmurf (Aug 22, 2010)

Green. And yes they are beautiful. :tongue:


----------



## mrkedi (Nov 19, 2009)

taupe-ish amber.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

My eyes are a browny hazel colour.My dad has brown eyes and my mum hazel.Funnily enough both of my brothers have blue eyes.But blue eyes do come from both sides of the family.


----------



## Lokkye (Dec 28, 2009)

Mine are dark brown.. very common..
But you know what they say.. looks are deceiving..
hehehe
*evil smile*


----------



## UncertainSomething (Feb 17, 2010)

Slight heterochromia, one eye bluey with a lot of green, the other bluey less green. Its noticeable.


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

forgot to put in central hererochromia, which is what I have in both eyes. Tiny gold/amber ring right round the pupil, followed by an almost blue hazel, then a violet ring.


----------



## His.Red (Feb 5, 2011)

My eyes are sky blue to the point people often accuse me of wearing colored contacts... but when I am mad they turn a navy blue and start to get yellow around the pupils.:tongue:


----------



## White River (Feb 13, 2011)

I love how the order that you created the options matches the ranking of each colour. It creates a nice bar cascade.


----------



## aloewen429 (Sep 28, 2010)

Wish I knew how to edit the poll or else I would put central heterochromia. Looking at it, not lying, but I might have that instead. My doctors and everyone told me I had green eyes, but I have a golden brown ring around the center of my pupils so I'm not 100% green eyed. Some think I have hazel eyes, but the definition of hazel eyes confuses me. My drivers license and medical records say green eyes even, but for some strange reason I've gotten lumped with hazel eyes sometimes by other people.

There are three opinions I've gotten. Some people claim hazel eyes are greenish, blueish, gray
Then there are others that seem to think that it's brownish green
Then others just lump the ones they have no clue about on hazel like the supposedly changing eye colors 

I don't have any pictures, but this would be the closest I have relating to my eye color:








It's not my eye (since I don't wear that much makeup and I suck at makeup), but that's the color of it. However, there are times where the ring isn't present although that might be because of lack of lighting and when the pupil expands it covers it up. I'm guessing?


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

Light green here.


----------



## nameno1had (Jan 16, 2011)

I have according to an eye chart, light green eyes.If you look closely though it is a blue ring turning abruptly to green that marbles into a yellow/brown color.I also noticed I have a partial heterochromia of blue on one of them.The one with the heterochromia has less brown around the pupil than the other one.


----------



## nameno1had (Jan 16, 2011)

nameno1had said:


> I have according to an eye chart, light green eyes.If you look closely though it is a blue ring turning abruptly to green that marbles into a yellow/brown color.I also noticed I have a partial heterochromia of blue on one of them.The one with the heterochromia has less brown around the pupil than the other one.





aloewen429 said:


> Wish I knew how to edit the poll or else I would put central heterochromia. Looking at it, not lying, but I might have that instead. My doctors and everyone told me I had green eyes, but I have a golden brown ring around the center of my pupils so I'm not 100% green eyed. Some think I have hazel eyes, but the definition of hazel eyes confuses me. My drivers license and medical records say green eyes even, but for some strange reason I've gotten lumped with hazel eyes sometimes by other people.
> 
> There are three opinions I've gotten. Some people claim hazel eyes are greenish, blueish, gray
> Then there are others that seem to think that it's brownish green
> ...


I wanted to let you know I looked up my eyes and yours are similar to mine.Your are a little more blue than green in that pic.I will tell you there is a blue brown gene that could be responsible for the way they look in the pic.I can also see how your eyes could be misconstrued depending on lighting,etc. that would make them look hazel or green or strangely blue with a central heterochromia.From what I have seen the heterochromia is usually the whole eye or an much more asymmetrical pattern that would not adhere to the four basic bands of color that are in your eyes.It would look more like a color bleeding across them all.I realize that this perhaps make it a bit harder for your eyes to be appreciated by the public in a poll like this.I only wanted to tell you consider yourself lucky, they aren't very common compared to brown or blue.I appreciate them even if the poll has no exact category for me and you, other than other.


----------



## RAwsOUL999 (Mar 11, 2011)

Mine are brown


----------



## Peacock (Mar 11, 2011)

Mine are green with yellow around the pupil and brown flecks.


----------



## The Unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

Mine are a dark green with some blue and brown flecks. My left eye has substantially more brown, and my right eye has substantially more blue, all encased in a dark green. They are quite odd.


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

Blue. But I would love to have jet black irides.


----------



## Jessie (Mar 24, 2011)

Blue/grey and reflect what I am wearing in some colors.


----------



## V3n0M93 (May 20, 2010)

Mine are brown.


----------



## Curlyfusion (Mar 18, 2011)

I have dark brown eyes, so dark it is hard to make pupil out in each eye. If I had a choice I would choose sea-blue eyes.


----------



## Sapphyreopal5 (Jun 11, 2012)

Green with some olive green and gold specks


----------



## Anonynony (Jun 24, 2012)

Everyone in my family has blue or green eyes, except for me & my grandmother. lol


----------



## EmileeArsenic (Jun 8, 2012)

Brown. They used to be black, but they've been losing their colour. I hope one day to have hazel (and that's the colour they seem to be heading towards *crosses fingers*) or gray, but I'd be happy anywhere in the lighter half of the spectrum.


----------



## SnowFairy (Nov 21, 2011)

My eyes are a pale blue with hints of gray and green. Depending on lighting, makeup, and the color of my shirt, they can look like anything from the blue-green-gray range; but they are always fairly pale no matter what.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Mine are brown. Meh.


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

AussieChick said:


> I think that violet is the rarest colour.There doesn't seem to be anyone who has posted with violet eyes.Elizabeth Taylor must be the only one,lol.


Have you ever seen violet eyes in real life? I haven't they're always just blue eyes.



OrangeAppled said:


> :laughing: at people always trying to be speshial in threads about eye color. "My eyes are a vivid celadon with rings of bronze and specks of chamoisee, but in certain moods, they appear nearly aquamarine".


It sounds better than "My eyes are grey like stormclouds". I mean what else can I say?


----------



## Solitarius (Jul 4, 2012)

My eyes are greyish and can turn somewhat blue if the light is right.


----------



## INFantP (Jul 11, 2012)

Mine are sadly grey
I wish I had heterochromia though
Insanely hot imo ;D


----------



## hulia (Sep 13, 2012)

Hazel or light brown. They look dark in pictures and in most lighting, though.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Brown.


----------



## suchfluorescent (Sep 5, 2011)

Green.


----------

